# sunny b12 coupe lowering?



## Ben1992 (Dec 31, 2012)

I've just bought myself an '87 b12 coupe and want to lower it some. Problem is I'm struggling to find any info at all on the internet, all I've found is some pulsar d12 coilovers but they cost like 630quid and I haven't got that kind of money. Maybe i'm not looking hard enough, but any help would be much appreciated.

cheers!


----------



## Wesleyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

any coil overs from 91-94 sentra will work. youll have to bore out the bump stops that come with. here's a pic of my car slammed.


----------



## Ben1992 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wesleyb12 said:


> any coil overs from 91-94 sentra will work. youll have to bore out the bump stops that come with. here's a pic of my car slammed.


awesome, that's how low i want my coupe! cheers man.
what do you mean by bore out the bump stops?


----------



## Wesleyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

the red circles in this pic need boring out with a drill bit. it has to fit around the struts beam. pretty easy.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

I lowered my 90 using Sprint (brand name) coils, used the factory struts, it used to look like this, got tired of hitting everything so I put it back to stock height:


----------



## black start (Mar 22, 2013)

n14 coilovers work as well...


----------

